# Canadian School of Lutherie - Ontario Guitar Building Course



## CSOL (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi fellow GC forumites 

I know some of you will be genuinely interested in this. The Canadian School of Lutherie is offering a 4-week acoustic guitar building course this August on beautiful Manitoulin Island. The course runs from August 1st to the 27th in which time you build your own custom acoustic guitar from scratch (not from a kit) and also explore what is, in my opinion, one of the most beautiful places on earth. 

Tuition is $4000 and includes materials and accommodations. There are only THREE spots available, so if you or someone you know is interested, please contact me as soon as possible to reserve your spot. It's going to be a great time.

I hope everyone has a fantastic long weekend. Thanks for passing this on!


Jeremy Nicks
Luthier / Instructor
Canadian School of Lutherie
902.481.7614

[email protected]
CANADIAN SCHOOL OF LUTHERIE - Home


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I wish I could! Anyone want to lend me 4000 dollars? I'll build you a guitar.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Does the school travel around all over Canada? Just reading the brochure, it seems that way. Just curious how often the month long school is held and where does it go?

SOunds like an awesome way to spend a month.

AJC


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

When you think about it, all materials and accomodations and you come out with a hand built custom guitar. It's a pretty good deal. Time is a factor though. I dont have a free day let alone a month.


----------



## CSOL (Nov 29, 2010)

It _is_ a pretty good deal! Thanks GC. We do occasional workshops around the country, AJC, but they're infrequent. One of our instructors did a kit building course in Nunavut about 5 years ago; this is the first one since then. It all depends on interest. I have the facilities available at this location, so it may turn into an annual event. We'll see how much interest I get. So far it's all positive, but the time is a factor. I think there MUST be three people (well, two now) in all of Ontario with some time off this August who would love this opportunity : ) If you can think of any, I'd appreciate the help in passing along the word. Also, if you or anyone you know would like to do it next summer, let me know and I'll start setting it up. I have a feeling it's going to work out one way or another. 

Thanks for the feedback everyone! Have a great Monday,

-Jeremy


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I wish I could! Anyone want to lend me 4000 dollars? I'll build you a guitar.


Hmmm. Your answer implies that if someone lends you $4000. You'll take the course, build them a guitar and then pay them back the $4000. Sounds like a pretty good deal to me.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Thats a shame. Unless you are busy doing things you already love. In which case, thats awesome.


Yes. I can't complain at all on what I do. Just time consuming


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

I want to do this... but probably won't have the time until I retire. Which is a long way off. But still, sounds awesome.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------

